# estuve/estaba nerviosa



## mujerdepaz77

Hello everyone:

I have a question about the intended meaning of expressing that someone was nervous during a specific period of time, using the preterite or imperfect tense of the verb estar.  

What I have told my students is that if you are describing how someone feels at an unspecified time in the past, you should use the imperfect.  Even the textbook answer confirmed this.  I proceeded to teach this concept, but native students in the class began to speak out saying, that it should have been estuve nerviosa instead of estaba nervioso.  Here is the context:

El fin de semana pasado, fui a una fiesta.  Estuve/estaba nerviosa porque la fiesta era en casa de mi peor enemiga.

To me (and the textbook), the answer here should have been estaba nerviosa because the speaker is describing how they felt.  To me, it has the connotation of meaning that the person was nervous at an unspecified time.  

I told the students that it is not wrong to say estuve nerviosa, but that using the preterite, just makes the sentence appear that the person felt nervous, but then OVERCAME the nervousness and is therefore no longer nervous.  

Here's another example:

Ayer, estuve enferma. = Yesterday I was sick (but today I am not sick anymore),

Ayer, estaba enferma. = Yesterday I was sick (and did not fully recover.  I still sick today).

Am I correct in my assumptions?  I know that choosing the use of preterite/imperfect can also depend on how the narrator _feels_ about the sentence.   Any assistance or additional examples will be greatly appreciated.

Gracias de antemano,
Mujerdepaz


----------



## SDLX Master

One painful thing about Spanish is nuances, especially when it comes to verbs. 
Although the textbook explanation is correct, daily usage tells you to get accustomed to, or using the other option.
If you wish to stick to the textbook and you are fine with it, no problem.
If you feel you want to get used to everyday language, as reported by us, native speakers, be my guest.


----------



## RaulCavazos

Estoy de acuerdo con tu libro de texto, contigo y con SDLX. Sólo quería comentarte que no es común que usemos "estuve", especialmente los niños o adolescentes no la usan. Generalmente se usa "estaba enfermo" aunque ya estés recuperado. En el lenguaje común no hay diferencia entre "estuve" y "estaba" a menos que sea consecuencia de la pregunta, por ejemplo:
"¿dónde estuviste anoche?" - "estuve en mi casa".
"¿dónde estabas anoche?" - "estaba en mi casa".

Según las reglas gramaticales, la segunda pregunta es incorrecta, porque si estás hablando con la persona el siguiente día, es un hecho que donde estuvo anoche es un hecho consumado, pero así se usa.

Otro ejemplo es: "¡te estaba buscando!", si ya me encontraste deberías decir "¡te estuve buscando!". Ambas formas se usan en el lenguaje coloquial indistintamente. Yo creo que las personas con mayor cultura sí hacen la diferenciación. Una persona culta contestaría: "¡Pero ya me encontraste!".


----------



## Ingtar

I also agree with you all, but I think there is another nuance related to these tenses. I mean, using "estuve" implies some distance, just in time or even in relation to the current situation. "Estaba" gives an idea of something nearer.


----------



## ChocolateLover

> Otro ejemplo es: "¡te estaba buscando!", si ya me encontraste deberías decir "¡te estuve buscando!". Ambas formas se usan en el lenguaje coloquial indistintamente. Yo creo que las personas con mayor cultura sí hacen la diferenciación. Una persona culta contestaría: "¡Pero ya me encontraste!".


 
Hola:

¿No es así? Te estaba buscando (cuando te encontré) y te estuve buscando (hasta que te encontre).

En cuanto a estuve/estaba nerviosa en la frase planteada, creo que las dos versiones están bien. El estaba le da un toque más descriptivo, mientras que el estuve indica terminación. ¿Están de acuerdo?



> El fin de semana pasado, fui a una fiesta. Estuve/estaba nerviosa porque la fiesta era en casa de mi peor enemiga


 


> "¿dónde estuviste anoche?" - "estuve en mi casa".
> "¿dónde estabas anoche?" - "estaba en mi casa".


 
¿No es mas cortes la segunda porque no hay limites de tiempo sobre lo que hizo la persona? ¿La segunda no suena muy exigente como una interrogación de la policía o de los padres?

Creo que es lo mismo con frases así:

Cuando se lo dijo, se puso (became/was)/estuvo (se enfoca en lo puntual y la terminación)/estaba (en la duración despues y tal vez antes de la noticia)nervioso
al igual que "cuando cantó, bailó" (pret, pret). Bailaste muy bien=estabas (mientras bailabas)/estuviste (del principio hasta el final del baile) muy bien

¿No es verdad?

Gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Alguien nos podría sacar de la duda? ¿Están de acuerdo con mis propuestos, por favor?

Gracias


----------



## Maky

Según cuadernoscervantes.com, uno de los usos del imperfecto sería:
NARRACIÓN DE LOS HECHOS
EN EL PASADO = PRETÉRITO





6. _*Me quedé de piedra cuando los vi: él estaba muy guapo, como siempre, y llevaba unos pantalones beige que le quedaban tan bien... y ella le sonreía sin parar. Estaban en un bar y tomaban algo*_.





DESCRIPCIÓN EN EL PASADO = IMPERFECTO




Llevaba unos pantalones / estaba muy guapo / le quedaban tan bien no expresan ninguna acción, ningún movimiento, ni hecho. Muestran una cualidad. Para encontrar algún movimiento o acción al verbo estaba deberíamos imaginarnos el momento en el que se secó el pelo, se peinó... es decir, la causa, puesto que la consecuencia es sólo una cualidad, en esos casos. El imperfecto expresa una situación, describe, explica circunstancias durante las cuales puede ocurrir algo. Deja la acción en suspense. 

El tema del uso del imperfecto en español es bastante complejo para los que no son nativos, así que entiendo las dudas de mujerdepaz77, al verse cuestionada por sus alumnos de habla espanola. Pero he de decir que yo también soy nativa española y jamás usaría el pretérito indefinido en tal contexto.

Lo que está claro, es que la opción del imperfecto en este caso es, *sin duda*, correcta, pero tal vez, haya que dar por buena la otra opción, teniendo en cuenta que los estudiantes de habla hispana la utilizan.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿No es así? Te estaba buscando (cuando te encontré) y te estuve buscando (hasta que te encontré).


Magnífico .


ChocolateLover said:


> En cuanto a estuve/estaba nerviosa en la frase planteada, creo que las dos versiones están bien. El estaba le da un toque más descriptivo, mientras que el estuve indica terminación. ¿Están de acuerdo?


_Estaba nerviosa porque la fiesta era en casa de mi peor enemiga. _
_Estaba _nos sitúa durante la fiesta, en el transcurrir de la fiesta. Si fuera una película, la veríamos en la fiesta y podríamos percibir los nervios de la protagonista.

_Estuve nerviosa porque la fiesta era en casa de mi peor enemiga. _
_Estuve _hace que percibamos la fiesta como un hecho consumado, terminado. Si fuera una película, veríamos a la protagonista decirle a alguien que estuvo nerviosa en la fiesta porque...



ChocolateLover said:


> "¿dónde estuviste anoche?" - "estuve en mi casa".
> "¿dónde estabas anoche?" - "estaba en mi casa".
> 
> ¿No es más cortes la segunda porque no hay/impone límites de tiempo sobre lo que hizo la persona? ¿La *primera* no suena muy exigente/impertinente, como un interrogatorio de la policía o de los padres?


 Sí. Así es. El motivo de que "¿dónde estabas anoche?" suene, dependiendo del tono y el contexto, algo más suave que "¿dónde estuviste anoche?" es precisamente el que apuntas: ¿Dónde estabas anoche_ (cuando te llamé)_? es menos invasivo que ¿dónde estuviste anoche? (Toda la noche).


ChocolateLover said:


> Creo que es lo mismo con frases así:
> 
> Cuando se lo dijo, se puso (became/was)/estuvo (se enfoca en lo puntual y la terminación)/estaba (en la duración, después y tal vez antes de la noticia) nervioso.


Cuando se lo dijo estaba nervioso.
Tal  vez antes de la noticia: Cuando se lo dijo *ya* estaba nervioso.
Durante.
Después.


ChocolateLover said:


> Al igual que "cuando cantó, bailó" (pret., pret.). Bailaste muy bien=estabas (mientras bailabas)/estuviste (del principio hasta el final del baile) muy bien.
> 
> ¿No es verdad?


Eso es. Muy bien.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mujerdepaz77 said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I have a question about the intended meaning of expressing that someone was nervous during a specific period of time, using the preterite or imperfect tense of the verb estar.
> 
> What I have told my students is that if you are describing how someone feels at an unspecified time in the past, you should use the imperfect.  Even the textbook answer confirmed this.  I proceeded to teach this concept, but native students in the class began to speak out saying, that it should have been estuve nerviosa instead of estaba nervioso.  Here is the context:
> 
> El fin de semana pasado, fui a una fiesta.  Estuve/estaba nerviosa porque la fiesta era en casa de mi peor enemiga.
> 
> To me (and the textbook), the answer here should have been estaba nerviosa because the speaker is describing how they felt.  To me, it has the connotation of meaning that the person was nervous at an unspecified time.
> 
> I told the students that it is not wrong to say estuve nerviosa, but that using the preterite, just makes the sentence appear that the person felt nervous, but then OVERCAME the nervousness and is therefore no longer nervous.
> 
> Here's another example:
> 
> Ayer, estuve enferma. = Yesterday I was sick (but today I am not sick anymore),
> 
> Ayer, estaba enferma. = Yesterday I was sick (and did not fully recover.  I still sick today).
> 
> Am I correct in my assumptions?  I know that choosing the use of preterite/imperfect can also depend on how the narrator _feels_ about the sentence.   Any assistance or additional examples will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Mujerdepaz


You are almost correct.

Ayer, estuve enferma. = Yesterday I was sick (but today I am not sick  anymore),

Ayer, estaba enferma. = Yesterday I was sick cross:and did not fully recover. I still sick today).

No se puede en absoluto deducir del uso del imperfecto que la acción siga durando aún en el presente, sino que es percibida como *durando en el pasado*. Por eso no podemos decir: Ayer estaba enfermo _durante todo_ el día. Porque es contradictorio que se plantee a la vez el hecho de estar enfermo como una acción terminada precisa y acotada (todo el día) y a la vez como una narración de hechos no terminados.

Ayer, estuve enferma.
 Ayer, estaba enferma.

Pueden ser usadas aunque ya no estés enferma. La diferencia es de matiz. La primera se limita a constatar un hecho. La segunda lo narra y traslada al que le escucha a esa situación. 

Un saludo.

Pedro


----------



## Peterdg

Queridos foreros,

Os voy a dar mi opinión muy personal acerca del tema. No tenéis que concordar .

La elección del uso del indicativo imperfecto o el pretérito, es un tema bastante controvertido. Muchas veces, alguien preferirá uno y encontrarás alguien que prefiera otro.

Todo depende del contexto, que sea implícito o explícito. Muchas veces, cuando alguien pregunta qué tiempo necesita una frase, las dos posibilidades son posibles porque falta el contexto. Además, la interpretación de la persona que habla, determina el uso de uno u otro tiempo.

En mi opinión, sólo hay una warning circunstancia en que el uso de uno y otro tiempo está fijado: el caso de la acción interrumpida y acción que interrumpe. Una frase típica es:

"Mientras estaba leyendo, llamaron a la puerta." 

La "acción que interrumpe" va en pretérito y la "acción interrumpida" va en el indicativo imperfecto. En este caso, estará claro que el contexto es explícito y por eso, el uso de los tiempos está fijado también.

Creo que tenemos que ver todos los casos desde este punto de vista. Es decir que la persona que enuncia la frase, interpreta lo que dice a partir de este contexto y por consecuencia, eligirá el tiempo que utilice respecto a esta consideración sin que el oyente necesariamente conozca estos motivos.

Os doy un ejemplo: en un programa de televisión, al comentar le entrega del premio Oscar y después de una entrevista con una actriz, el presentador (Vicente Vallés) dice: 

"¿Y qué decía el director cuando recibió el premio?"

Lo "normal" sería: "¿Qué dijo...": es una acción puntual en el pasado. ¿Por qué entonces utiliza el presentador el imperfecto? No lo sabemos, pero, por una razón u otra, consideraba que había otra circunstancia que ocurrió/ocurría y que legitimaba el uso del imperfecto aquí. Y como ya dije, no sabemos el porqué: sólo depende de la interpretación de quien habla.

: hay unos casos específicos que exigen el uso del imperfecto. Por ejemplo, cuando se expresa la edad, siempre se utiliza el imperfecto: "Cuando tenía 15 años".

Tambien en estilo indirecto, se suele utilizar el imperfecto en la subordinada.


----------



## ChocolateLover

> Cuando se lo dijo estaba nervioso.
> Tal vez antes de la noticia: Cuando se lo dijo *ya* estaba nervioso.
> Durante.
> Después.


 
Muchísimas gracias por las correciones  ¿También puede ser "después"? No se dice "estaba" para casi el mismo efecto que los tres puntos...???

Gracias


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchísimas gracias por las correcciones  ¿También puede ser "después"? No se dice "estaba" para casi el mismo efecto que los tres puntos...???_¿No causa "estaba" prácticamente el mismo efecto que los puntos suspensivos?_


De nada . No sé si entiendo bien tu pregunta. 

Cuando se lo dije estaba nervioso, _pero justo después me calmé_.
I was  nervous when I told him about it, but then I calmed down.

Esta es la prueba de que podías estar nervioso durante, pero no necesariamente después.

Un saludo,

Pedro


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Entonces, ¿la diferencia entre "cuando lo dijo, estuvo/estaba/se puso nerviosa" está en que con el estaba se enfoca en la duración para revivirlo en lugar de la terminación (estuvo) y se puso (el principio de la accion)?

Gracias


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ChocolateLover said:


> Entonces, ¿la diferencia entre "cuando lo dijo, estuvo/estaba/se puso nerviosa" está en que con el estaba se enfoca en la duración para revivirlo en lugar de la terminación (estuvo) y se puso (el principio de la acción)?


Hola:

Sí. Eso es. De hecho, la segunda suena mal:


Cuando lo dijo estaba nerviosa.
Cuando lo dijo estuvo nerviosa .
Cuando lo dijo se puso nerviosa.
Creo que es porque "estuvo nerviosa" es un proceso durativo, que no casa con el perfectivo (que expresa la acción como acabada) de "dijo", pero sí con el incoativo (inicio de acción) de "se puso".

Un saludo,

Pedro


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Qué creen los demás?

¿La diferencia entre es esta o "Cuando lo dijo, estuvo nervioso" está mal?

Cuando lo dijo, estuvo nervioso (se puso nervioso y luego se calmó; se enfoca en la terminación)
Cuando lo dijo, se puso nervioso (en enfoca en el principio)
Cuando lo dijo, estaba nervioso (en la duración)

Gracias


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ChocolateLover, sé que has pedido opinión a los demás, pero es que se me ha ocurrido unos ejemplos muy ilustrativos:

 La obra de teatro estuvo muy mal interpretada. (Esa sesión. En la próxima puede que los actores estén más finos).
 La película estuvo muy mal interpretada. (¿Es que a caso no va a estar igual de mal interpretada la próxima vez que la veas?)

Cuando lo dijo estuvo borracho. (¡Imposible! Uno no puede estar borracho _sólo duran_te el tiempo que dice algo).
Cuando lo dijo estaba borracho.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias, Pedro

¿Alguien sabe si en Latinoamérica se puede decir así?



> La película estuvo muy mal interpretada. (¿Es que a caso no va a estar igual de mal interpretada la próxima vez que la veas?)
> 
> Cuando lo dijo estuvo borracho. (¡Imposible! Uno no puede estar borracho _sólo duran_te el tiempo que dice algo).


 
Gracias


----------



## chileno

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sí. Eso es. De hecho, la segunda suena mal:
> 
> 
> Cuando lo dijo estaba nerviosa.
> Cuando lo dijo estuvo nerviosa .
> Cuando lo dijo se puso nerviosa.
> Creo que es porque "estuvo nerviosa" es un proceso durativo, que no casa con el perfectivo (que expresa la acción como acabada) de "dijo", pero sí con el incoativo (inicio de acción) de "se puso".
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro



Es que depende del contexto, no?

Cuando lo dijo estuvo nerviosa todo el rato y no paró/paraba de moverse y restregarse las manos.

¿Suena muy raro o estoy bien? 

Así hablamos, creo yo...


----------



## ljimemad

*RE: Peterdg, comentario 10:* 
"Os doy un ejemplo: en un programa de televisión, al comentar le entrega del premio Oscar y después de una entrevista con una actriz, el presentador (Vicente Vallés) dice: 

"¿Y qué decía el director cuando recibió el premio?"

Creo que lo que pasa es que en España cada vez más se usa el imperfecto para una acción "corta" en el pasado.  (Y que nadie sabe, realmente, dar una _explicación_ _lógica_.) (Hice una pregunta sobre esto el 28 de abril y la respuesta fue que es "lenguaje periodístico")


----------



## chileno

ljimemad said:


> *RE: Peterdg, comentario 10:*
> "Os doy un ejemplo: en un programa de televisión, al comentar le entrega del premio Oscar y después de una entrevista con una actriz, el presentador (Vicente Vallés) dice:
> 
> "¿Y qué decía el director cuando recibió el premio?"
> 
> Creo que lo que pasa es que en España cada vez más se usa el imperfecto para una acción "corta" en el pasado.  (Y que nadie sabe, realmente, dar una _explicación_ _lógica_.) (Hice una pregunta sobre esto el 28 de abril y la respuesta fue que es "lenguaje periodístico")



Here in the US, I have heard "English is dynamic"


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much, Chileno

Lo que dices tiene mucho sentido 

Muchas gracias a todos

saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

chileno said:


> Es que depende del contexto, no?
> 
> Cuando lo dijo estuvo nerviosa todo el rato y no paró/paraba de moverse y restregarse las manos.
> 
> ¿Suena muy raro o estoy bien?
> 
> Así hablamos, creo yo...


Así dicho suena bien. El "todo el rato" parece solucionarlo. Si quitamos el cuando y ponemos _mientras_ también lo arreglamos:

Mientras lo dijo estuvo nerviosa.


----------



## chileno

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Así dicho suena bien. El "todo el rato" parece solucionarlo. Si quitamos el cuando y ponemos _mientras_ también lo arreglamos:
> 
> Mientras lo dijo estuvo nerviosa.



Así como está, yo usaría "estaba" y no "estuvo" porque considero que como está todavía necesitaría el "todo el rato", por ejemplo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

chileno said:


> Así como está, yo usaría "estaba" y no "estuvo" porque considero que como está todavía necesitaría el "todo el rato", por ejemplo.


Sí, sí. Yo también, pero suena más aceptable, ¿no?


----------



## chileno

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí, sí. Yo también, pero suena más aceptable, ¿no?



En la parte de "aceptable" es donde yo me caigo, porque realmente no me sé las reglas gramaticales.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

chileno said:


> En la parte de "aceptable" es donde yo me caigo, porque realmente no me sé las reglas gramaticales.


Me refería a cómo te suena al oído... Esa suele ser la mejor prueba XD.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Así que se puede decir así?

Cuando lo dijo, estuvo nervioso (todo el rato). se enfoca en el final
Cuando lo dijo, estaba nervioso... (los puntos suspensivos) se enfoca en la duración.
Cuando lo dijo, se puso nervioso. se enfoca en el principio

Gracias


----------



## chileno

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Así que se puede decir así?
> 
> Cuando lo dijo, estuvo nervioso (todo el rato). se enfoca en el final
> Cuando lo dijo, estaba nervioso... (los puntos suspensivos) se enfoca en la duración.
> Cuando lo dijo, se puso nervioso. se enfoca en el principio
> 
> Gracias



Las dos últimas, más que duración o al principio, es durante. En el momento que estaba pasando.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿También con "estaba" se revive el momento en lugar de decir el resultado?

Gracias


----------



## chileno

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿También con "estaba" se revive el momento en lugar de decir el resultado?
> 
> Gracias




I guess. you make me think things which I normally do not think about. 

I just blurt it out.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿También con "estaba" se revive el momento en lugar de decir el resultado?
> 
> Gracias


Yo diría que sí. Cuando lo dijo estaba nervioso. Relata lo sucedido y nos transporta a ese momento.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Regards


----------

